# Wtb 25Rss Of 250Rs



## Mopar (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi

I'm looking to buy a Outback 25rss or 250rs. anyone thinking of letting one go?

I think I would prefer a 250rs with the better dinning set up on the slider, but i'm open to a 25rss for the rite price!









I'm located in SoCal. 
I'm looking at one soon in LA from a private seller (2006 25rss) whats a good price range for one?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Mopar (Apr 4, 2014)

Mopar said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking to buy a Outback 25rss or 250rs. anyone thinking of letting one go?
> 
> ...


Well I went and looked at a 25rss wow the ceiling is really low. I'm 6" and I felt like I was going to hit my head on the lite. So I think I'll need to look for a 250rs as I've seen it has a higher ceiling.

Any one 6" or more have a 25rss and how does it feel?


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

2012 and later models years will have the taller vaulted ceilings....just FYI.


----------

